# Replacing '05 Frontier single-disk unit with '06 Altima Bose 6 disk?



## blackwaterstout (Feb 13, 2007)

Please I'd appreciate some help. I've been looking for the 6-disk non-bose unit to replace my single disk unit in my Frontier but haven't had any luck. I have however found a good price on an '06 Altima 6-disk unit that is made by Bose. 

Model: 28185 ZB20B
Serial: MXB05478

Can anyone tell me if this unit is directly compatible with my Frontier. I've heard that some Bose units have an external amp while others have an internal one. I'm having a hard time finding out if this is one of the internal versions. The back of the unit has 4 wiring inputs. Two for the Nissan harnesses, one for a steering wheel control and one for satellite radio.

I'd apprecaite any help you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## blackwaterstout (Feb 13, 2007)

Still haven't been able to find anything out.

anyone?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

The trim on the Altima head unit isn't square. I don't believe it will fit.

Post a "want to buy" post in the link below. People are always selling 2nd-gen Frontier CD changers...

Buy/Sell/Trade - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

duplicate post


----------



## blackwaterstout (Feb 13, 2007)

msubullyfan said:


> The trim on the Altima head unit isn't square. I don't believe it will fit.
> 
> Post a "want to buy" post in the link below. People are always selling 2nd-gen Frontier CD changers...
> 
> Buy/Sell/Trade - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


THanks. I ended up passing on it because I notice a slight curvature to the faceplate and realized it probably wouldn't fit right. Thanks for the tip on the buy/sell forum.


----------

